# Any advice on buying Almera GTI (uk)?



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

This looks suspiciously like an American board, but I'll ask anyway...  

I'm looking to buy an Almera GTI (in the uk) and was just wondering if there is anything I should look out for when doing so? I did a quick search on this board but there's not much info around (2 threads), so can anyone offer an insight for me...?

I've done a fair bit of research into these cars, and they seem good value and a lot of fun, but I can't really find any comprehensive buying guides on the 'net anywhere. 

Any info appreciated; and please go easy on me if I've broken your board rules or something...!!


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Ant Blain said:


> *This looks suspiciously like an American board, but I'll ask anyway...
> 
> I'm looking to buy an Almera GTI (in the uk) and was just wondering if there is anything I should look out for when doing so? I did a quick search on this board but there's not much info around (2 threads), so can anyone offer an insight for me...?
> 
> ...


I am from the www.sr20deforum.com, but I also am a member of other boards. You want to go to the http://forum.pulsar.org.au/

They can help you there. Or if you really want to get Almera information go to the Nissanboard. It is in German so you will need a translator like http://babelfish.altavista.com or http://translation.paralink.com. If you speak German then you don't need it. 

That URL is:
http://216.40.240.138/nissan/wbb/index.php?sid=


----------

